# any high-calorie diet suggestions for underweight hedgie?



## yupishi (Jun 7, 2014)

I recently adopted my girl Womble from a neglectful previous owner (fad owner with no idea how to take care of her and no interest in finding out). Took her to the vet yesterday for a general checkup and she's very underweight though it's hard to say how much since I don't know her age (vet thinks around 1 year but possibly older and small due to malnutrition). 
basically, I want to give her a high-calorie diet that won't make her unhealthy or constipated so she can bulk up a bit, especially because she has some health problems which may be easier to diagnose once she's put on some fat and muscle.
Any suggestions? mealworms make her constipated if she has too many and I'm not sure if I should be going for fatty foods like minced meat or a formulated food or something else.
any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Do you know what the previous owner was feeding her?
She may just gain weight on her own with a proper diet that she may not have been getting previously. Mealworms are high in fat, so maybe if you gave her a couple at a time?
Is she eating on her own right now?
Did the vet have any suggestions?


----------



## yupishi (Jun 7, 2014)

I have zero info from the previous owner and they're not interested in being reminded about her. 
I feed her formulated hedgehog food but I've switched to kitten food for now. 
She loves eating, no problems there and she's not at all picky.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hedgehog food is not good for them, despite what some vets say. I agree that if she wasn't getting the proper diet before, maybe just a good, healthy cat food might make her fill out a bit more rather than a high fat food.


----------

